# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح تفصيلي لكيفية تصليح عطل Camera Operation Failed لاجهزة BB5 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*  شرح تفصيلي لكيفية تصليح عطل* * Camera Operation Failed *  *اخواني الافاضل صحيح ان  الموضوع اخد حيزا وافرا من حيث الاستفسارات ومن  حيث الشروحات الكثيرة لكن  للاسف بقي مبهما لدى الكثرين وخصوصا المبتدئين  ولاهمية الموضوع سنحاول ان  شاء الله وضع شرح تفصيلي واضح المعالم حتى يكون  في متناول المبتدئين في  مجال السوفت وير وان نضع دائما وابدا في حسباننا هدا  الاعتبار.
في بادئ الامر قد يتبادرللدهن ان اي عطل لكاميرا الهاتف هو هارد وليس سوفت   بطبيعة تركيبة الكاميرا لكن في الحقيقة هدا  استنتاج خاطئ ادا ما علمنا ان  العطل الدي يتم تصليحه بالسوفت هو الاكثر  شيوعا. - العطل هو عبارة عن خلل في اداء وظائف الكاميرا مثل شاشة بيضاء اوشاشة سوداء او فشل في عملية ظهور الكاميرا*  *Camera Operation Failed*  *كاميرا في وضع الاستعداد*  *Camera On Standby *  *وللتاكد ان كان العطل هارد ام سوفت نستخدم خاصية Self Tests كما هو واضح في هده الصورة: *        *هنا  وضعنا كمثال عطل الناتج عن الهارد ومشاكل الهارد ليست بالمعقدة فاغلب  المشاكل تكون ناتجة عن خطوط التغدية vio و vaux و connector camera .اي لا  يحتاج الى  السوفت نهائيا. كل ما عليك فعله في هده الحالة هوتنظيف الكاميرا  اوالتاكد  من تركيبها بالشكل الصحيح او تغييرها.*   *الحالة الثانية والتي تهمنا وهو ادا كان العطل سوفت كيف نعرف دلك عن طريق Info سيظهر لك هدا ال logs*   *CAM Prim :NIMMIIIIRRFF094B2F01_xxxxxx DCC Mismasch* *ادن ماهو الحل?
لحل هدا العطل يجب علينا كتابة ملف DCC وهوملف خاص لاعداد واصلاح الكاميرا.* *DCC* *هو اختصار ل :* *Dynamic Camera Control*  *اي مراقبة حركية الكاميرا. وقد تم تحويل ملف DCC الى ملف PM لسهولة كتابته باي بوكس متخصص في استخدام خاصية Write PM لنتابع الشرح بالصور:*    1* - نقوم بالضغط على  ستظهرلك هده النافدة :*     *في هده الواجهة نجد خيارين هامين هما :*  *وهو للاحتفاظ بملف DCC من هاتف شغال.*  * وهولكتابة ملف DCC المطابق لنوع الجهاز.*   *وهده طريقة كتابة الملف كما هو واضح في الصورة :* * 1 - نضغط على Write DCC 2- نختار ملف DCC المطابق للجهاز 3 - نضغط على Open*   *النتيجة..*     *بعد دلك نعمل Info فنلاحظ التغييرالدي وقع :*     *وهكدا نكون قد انجزنا المهمة على احسن ما يرام.
وهنا لتحميل ملفات PM لتصليح الكاميرا لمعظم اجهزة BB5**
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ونسال الله التوفيق BODR41*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## نجيبو

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## younets

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## kinto2011

بارك الله اخي الكريم

----------


## تامرعزب

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حوسين

شكرا لكم على مجهودات الجبارة

----------


## خلف سيد

مشكوووووووووو

----------


## شعروووور

شكراا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  بارك الله فيك على الطرح الجميل  بالتوفيق لكم

----------


## 1lotfi

machkour

----------


## ben aissa

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## tretre

thaaaaaaaaaaaank

----------


## samiufs

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdeali

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

